# Chinese Mantid eating question?



## pilotdave1970 (Sep 10, 2009)

I just captured 2 females yesterday and they are in separate cages. They both have been hanging upside down on the lid of there cages. I introduced a cricket to each of them and they won't eat. Is this normal?

Thanks

Dave


----------



## ismart (Sep 10, 2009)

Are they both plump? They each could be getting ready to lay an ooth, or are just not hungry at the moment.


----------



## Rick (Sep 10, 2009)

Seems normal. Most mantids hang from the lid. Make sure the cricket can climb up towards them. You can add something rough against the side or a stick. If they are hungry they often go after the food.


----------



## pilotdave1970 (Sep 10, 2009)

I will take some more pictures so you can see them.....


----------



## pilotdave1970 (Sep 10, 2009)

Here is some pictures of each one......


----------



## AmandaLynn (Sep 10, 2009)

They look healthy. Maybe they just need to adjust to their new surroundings. I don't think that they are T. sinensis/Chinese mantids though, T. sinensis has a green stripe down the length of their wings which I don't see in your pics.


----------



## pilotdave1970 (Sep 10, 2009)

Ahh I wonder what kind they are, they don't have the green. They are all brown.


----------



## AmandaLynn (Sep 10, 2009)

I really don't know. But M. religiosa/European, seems to be pretty common in eastern Washington which is kind of close to Idaho, maybe that's what it is. I'm sure someone else could tell you more definitively.


----------



## sbugir (Sep 10, 2009)

Well i think they are m religiosa, and that seems normal when they're caught. You have to remember these wild caught guys arent used to being confined.


----------



## spicey (Sep 10, 2009)

From the pic of the second one, I think it looks like a Mantis Religiosa (European), as I can see the eye spot on the upper part of the arm. They will probably eat when they have become more accustomed to their new home. Also, they may not be used to crickets so much as they would flying insects such as flies or moths. Mine are kind of afraid of grasshoppers and crix, but will attack a blue bottle fly or a moth quickly. I'm definitely not an expert, still a newbie breeder myself, but giving you info based on my personal experience thus far. Good luck with them!


----------



## pilotdave1970 (Sep 10, 2009)

I appreciate all the advice...I went outside to the porch light and grabbed a couple moths...They both have the eye marks on thier underarms....


----------



## spicey (Sep 11, 2009)

European would be my guess all the way then. Let me know if they eat those moths, my mantids love to eat them.


----------



## Boxer_Bug (Sep 11, 2009)

they maybe going to shed.

mine dont eat be for they shed.

are for some time after.


----------



## Rick (Sep 11, 2009)

Those are not chinese, those are europeans. Both species come in green and brown. Color is not how you tell them apart. The care is the same though.


----------



## pilotdave1970 (Sep 11, 2009)

I woke this morning and each had devoured the moths. I see one moth wing in each cage. They left no carnage from those moths whatsoever. I need to get more moths, but its really cooling off here in SE Idaho.


----------



## pilotdave1970 (Sep 11, 2009)

Rick said:


> Those are not chinese, those are europeans. Both species come in green and brown. Color is not how you tell them apart. The care is the same though.


Thank you Rick, for clarifying that. Happy Friday Everyone!!!! I appreciate all your help.


----------



## superfreak (Sep 11, 2009)

if its getting cold you might want to set up some fly cultures. you cant rely on wild caught moths for ever.


----------



## ismart (Sep 11, 2009)

superfreak said:


> if its getting cold you might want to set up some fly cultures. you cant rely on wild caught moths for ever.


She's absolutly right! The temp will be dropping soon. You should really look into purchasing some blue bottle fly pupea, or spikes!

They are both very lovely _Mantis religiosa_ females.


----------



## AmandaLynn (Sep 11, 2009)

Rick said:


> Those are not chinese, those are europeans. Both species come in green and brown. Color is not how you tell them apart. The care is the same though.


Right, they both can be green or brown, I wasn't referring to their overall color though, just the wings.


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Sep 12, 2009)

Boxer Mantis said:


> they maybe going to shed.mine dont eat be for they shed.
> 
> are for some time after.


No, they are adults, they don't continue to moult after that.


----------



## pilotdave1970 (Sep 12, 2009)

They are eating, since they are from the wild I thought it was ok to give them Honey bees. They loved them...... They seem satisfied.


----------



## pilotdave1970 (Sep 14, 2009)

My Mantid Religiosa are eating crickets like there is not tomorrow. I also bought some Black Soldier larvae. They are hatching into flies and the girls love those too. I also emailed a lady here at Idaho State University at the Entomology department. She was suprised there was Mantid Religiosa here in Idaho. She said they were introduced in New York 100 years ago, but it was possible that they Migrated this far west. I did read that they have been found in Vancouver Island, Canada. Anyway, they are both eating well and I hope to have some Ooths out of them.

Dave


----------

